# Kombucha Tea ?



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

My husband drinks Komcucha Tea and it does wonders for him . He suffers from Chronic Fatuige and it really helps him get thru the day. He also never gets sick like the rest of us do .

But I look at that big slimy mushroom , I smell that vinegar smell and I just can't get myself to drink the stuff ! If I just force myself to , will I learn to tolerate it ? LOL 

Can I mix it with anything to hide the taste ?
-Amy


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

I let my last batch sit too long and it got too vinegary. I'm mixing it with apple juice now to make it more palatable. I had also mixed a little bit of fresh cranberry juice in this batch, so it tasted pretty good before it sat too long.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh , cranberry juice sounds good ! Do I mix it in right after making up the tea , or when it's ready to drink?


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

I mixed it right in with the tea. I only used about 1/4 cup of juice. Any kind of berry juice will work very nicely.


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

I grew one of those, years ago.

I tended that thing taking up space on the kitchen counter for months but never quite got up the nerve to drink the liquid.

When i was away one day, my x-H threw it away.

How does it help with health issues- which health issues? 

What is it exactly?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

dahliaqueen said:


> I grew one of those, years ago.
> 
> I tended that thing taking up space on the kitchen counter for months but never quite got up the nerve to drink the liquid.
> 
> ...


 Kombucha is a collection of bacteria and yeast working in symbiosis. It produces many beneficial organic acids, as well as vitamins.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I had never heard of it until I met my husband , it was something his Grandma grew and fed to her family.
This is the site we ordered our mushroom from , it's pretty informative and kind of silly too  > http://www.cajunernie.com

We believe it has really helped our daughter with Epilepsy . Her seizures went from 3 or more a day to 1 every 3 to 6 months ! No other changes in her life , no meds , just Kombucha tea . Praise God !


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

horsepoor21 said:


> I had never heard of it until I met my husband , it was something his Grandma grew and fed to her family.
> This is the site we ordered our mushroom from , it's pretty informative and kind of silly too  > http://www.cajunernie.com
> 
> We believe it has really helped our daughter with Epilepsy . Her seizures went from 3 or more a day to 1 every 3 to 6 months ! No other changes in her life , no meds , just Kombucha tea . Praise God !


 Your husbands grandmother knew about this? I think thats really cool, was she from Eastern Europe? I have heard that many slavic families used this...,I would guess by way of the orient, a long time ago...

I've kept a few cultures going over the years, some died off from neglect, but my uncle has kept a kombucha going steadily for years, so I can find a replacement if need be. They are amazingly easy to keep. Kombucha is a survivor, no mold can touch a healthy culture.
I do enjoy it. And hope to get back to making it real soon, as soon as the drywall/plaster/construction dust settles in my house...

good luck!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

horsepoor21 said:


> My husband drinks Komcucha Tea and it does wonders for him . He suffers from Chronic Fatuige and it really helps him get thru the day. He also never gets sick like the rest of us do .
> 
> But I look at that big slimy mushroom , I smell that vinegar smell and I just can't get myself to drink the stuff ! If I just force myself to , will I learn to tolerate it ? LOL
> 
> ...



If it tastes too acidic, you've probably let it ferment for too long. Its drinkable after about 7 days. 

I enjoy the taste, but i feel its best enjoyed in small doses, about 8ozs at a time for me... thats all I feel I need to drink... it would seem our bodies KNOW the proper pH for best functioning, just like vitamin C tastes MORE acidic when our body feels it has enough.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We grew it and tried and tried and tried to drink it but just couldn't . I tried fermenting it for different time periods, used different brands of tea, etc etc. We just couldn't stomach it. The pigs got an awful lot of kombucha!

On the other hand - we like kefir and drink that daily. That has helped both hubby and I.


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I get it from Whole FOods already made up. They have it in various flavors. I can tolerate it very very cold. I make myself drink it when I feel kind of off. I cannot handle it all the time though. The Synergy brand is the most tolerable.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

horsepoor21 said:


> I had never heard of it until I met my husband , it was something his Grandma grew and fed to her family.
> This is the site we ordered our mushroom from , it's pretty informative and kind of silly too  > http://www.cajunernie.com
> 
> We believe it has really helped our daughter with Epilepsy . Her seizures went from 3 or more a day to 1 every 3 to 6 months ! No other changes in her life , no meds , just Kombucha tea . Praise God !


Cajun Ernie rocks... I love kombucha tea, but I can't really justify paying $3-4 a bottle for the store bought. I ordered a starter kit from CE when I saw this the other day and got my package Saturday. I've got a lovely bowl of tea with a start in it going now....

I was impressed with CE's package.. he includes everything you need pluys some.

I'll take pics as the babies form.....


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I belong to a Kombucha Yahoo group and this was posted on there a looooong time ago. It is to make a topical cream out of a scoby. I have NOT tried this, and I cannot answer any questions about it, so you're on your own! Unless you'd like to join the Yahoo group and ask questions there. 



>>I've done some experimenting and have found a recipe/method for the kombucha cream that works. The cream itself is just SCOBY pureed in a blender with enough liquid KT added to make the right consistency. You want it to be like applesauce, and it may take longer in the blender than you might think-- SCOBYs are tough.

STORAGE: The website recommends refrigeration. I have found that the cream spoils under refrigeration within 10 days to 2 weeks. It's better to leave it out at room temperature so that its protective bioactivity can continue. It lasts a very long time (so far, months), at room temp [the cream may darken over time, but it never grows mold; in the refrigerator it grows mold]. The cream will skin over... to use the cream, lift the skin and take out what you want, and then lower the skin back over. 
But here is the key: once the cream has skinned over (or even before), cover the cream with a little bit of liquid KT. Add a little liquid as needed. This nourishes and keeps the whole thing from drying out. Can put a solid cap on, or use muslin or (unbleached) waxed paper. I've done all 3 and all 3 covers work.

Experiment around. Some people add other ingredients such as clays or herbs. I haven't tried that. But I have found the cream to be an amazing skin remedy (for whatever ails ye) as well as facial treatment. If using as facial, experiment with the time left on because while I've not had this problem, it's been suggested some people's skin might be sensitive to the acidity. My experience though has been that my skin is nourished and extremely happy to receive it.

People on this list have used it to clear up eczema, and that's one of the most stubborn, difficult-to-treat skin ailments there are.



http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/original_kombucha/


----------

